# "New" exo terra "tree frog terrarium" review



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

I decided to pick up one of the new exo terra "tree frog terrariums" today, to see how they compared to the old exo terras and Atasuki terrariums.

I got my terrarium home, and unboxed it and... the top portion of glass was broken. Could have happened while I was driving it home, but still didn't get me off to a good start with this tank... Not worth taking it back to the store for so I siliconed over the crack on both sides and it seems like it will be fine.

Initial thoughts: MUCH sturdier construction that my old (2 years ago) 18x18x24" exo terra. Hinges are nice and sturdy, the lid feels pretty sturdy.

The locking mechanism feels pretty nice, better than the swivel style in the originals.

I both like and dislike the new lid. It's sturdy and feels solid BUT it only hinges up and you can't fully remove the lid. This could be a pain when it comes time to put in my background / cork / etc.

Anyways those are my initial thoughts, I haven't set up the drain yet, but will update this with my impression of that process.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Word of advice to anyone buying any Exo Terra or similar: have it inspected before it leaves the store whenever possible. I had a 36" x 18" x 36" delivered, unboxed it and found the top frame had a crack that caused it to separate from the rest of the tank on the *hinge side* -- it could have been very, very messy. 

I got it replaced easily but what a pain for me and the vendor. I don't know if there are issues due to the pandemic or what, but apparently a lot of them either ship damaged or get damaged during shipping.

That said, it's my third extra large ET and was the only one with a defect.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Fahad said:


> Word of advice to anyone buying any Exo Terra or similar: have it inspected before it leaves the store whenever possible. I had a 36" x 18" x 36" delivered, unboxed it and found the top frame had a crack that caused it to separate from the rest of the tank on the *hinge side* -- it could have been very, very messy.
> 
> I got it replaced easily but what a pain for me and the vendor. I don't know if there are issues due to the pandemic or what, but apparently a lot of them either ship damaged or get damaged during shipping.
> 
> That said, it's my third extra large ET and was the only one with a defect.


I had looked at all the viewable glass pieces but the crack was under the cardboard frame cover, but this is good advice.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

fishingguy12345 said:


> I had looked at all the viewable glass pieces but the crack was under the cardboard frame cover, but this is good advice.


Yup! So was mine. It happens a little too frequently.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

A penlight comes in handy. A "partial disrobe" is usually enough then.

The packing strips can be cut on top and clear taped to a cosmetic A👌.

The seller shouldnt balk as it helps both parties to be sure before it goes out.


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

That is some great advice @Fahad and you are spot on. Up at my work maybe 1 out of 10 arrive very obviously broken, and a handful from each shipment have smaller cracks that we dont notice until an inspection at time of sale. Last week a bunch of 12x12x24s were laid on their side on the bottom of a pallet beneath 36x18s. Needless to say we effectively received 0 new X Talls


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Its extremely difficult to be patient with repetitive, poor packing and handling being the dominant theme of delivery teams.



Androgynoid said:


> Last week a bunch of 12x12x24s were laid on their side on the bottom of a pallet beneath 36x18s. Needless to say we effectively received 0 new X Talls


----------



## creg (Mar 1, 2018)

Any updates? Is the mesh fly proof at all for d.hydei? Does it hold humidity well? Any gaps between the door and the sides?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Updates: I don't like the drain. It's designed so you can't have it automatically drain and have any water left in the bottom of the tank (because the drain is in the bottom). I tend to like having 1" of water as a buffer in the bottom of my tanks. 

I don't have any frogs in the tank yet(and likely won't for 2 more months), the gaps are smaller than my old style exo, so should be more fruit fly proof. (That said I don't go hardcore on fruit fly proofing my tanks in general). 

Seems to hold humidity well (I have my tank setup with filter foam as the base and then pea gravel on top with tons of leaf litter) and the humidity seems to be decent.


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Updates: I don't like the drain. It's designed so you can't have it automatically drain and have any water left in the bottom of the tank (because the drain is in the bottom). I tend to like having 1" of water as a buffer in the bottom of my tanks.


Is the buffer at the bottom to retain humidity? I recently made my first tank and the mist king has barely accumulated water in my drainage layer. Should I add some water to it?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Imatreewaterme said:


> Is the buffer at the bottom to retain humidity? I recently made my first tank and the mist king has barely accumulated water in my drainage layer. Should I add some water to it?


Yes, that's what the buffer is for. Not everyone needs it but my house is quite dry (heating in the winter air conditioning in the summer) and my frog room is adjacent to the furnace room so the room air is quite dry.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

fishingguy12345 said:


> I both like and dislike the new lid. It's sturdy and feels solid BUT it only hinges up and you can't fully remove the lid. This could be a pain when it comes time to put in my background / cork / etc.


You can fully remove the lid. You have to open it until it is completely vertical, then gently lift up on it and it slides up and out.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

JPP said:


> You can fully remove the lid. You have to open it until it is completely vertical, then gently lift up on it and it slides up and out.


Interesting. I didn't pull hard enough I guess


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Around the 7:30 mark on this guy's video, he demonstrates removing the lid.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Updates: I don't like the drain. It's designed so you can't have it automatically drain and have any water left in the bottom of the tank (because the drain is in the bottom). I tend to like having 1" of water as a buffer in the bottom of my tanks.


You can just add a small valve on the drain hose and open and close it as you desire.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Chris S said:


> You can just add a small valve on the drain hose and open and close it as you desire.


It comes with a valve, so constant draining isn't an issue, but the bottom drain means I can't go on vacation without having to open the drain or there's a chance that it gets filled up with water up through my drainage layer.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

My solution to the bottom drain was to cut and silicone a piece of PVC pipe around the drain so that the water has to go up and over the PVC pipe to drain. This effectively makes sure that there's going to be some water in the bottom. I cut the pipe to be about 3/4" high.


----------



## Jaekwong (Aug 14, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> My solution to the bottom drain was to cut and silicone a piece of PVC pipe around the drain so that the water has to go up and over the PVC pipe to drain. This effectively makes sure that there's going to be some water in the bottom. I cut the pipe to be about 3/4" high.
> 
> View attachment 300929


Any chance you're in Vancouver. Wojld love to see this tank in person. Considering getting this


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Jaekwong said:


> Any chance you're in Vancouver. Wojld love to see this tank in person. Considering getting this


Sent you a PM


----------



## TrentonSlacl (Jan 4, 2022)

I don't know if you can think of a solution for this but I recently picked up this terrarium for a future pair of dart frogs (hasn't arrived yet). I am looking to add a fogger. With the lid the way it is would there be any way of running a hose into the tank(preferably back right)?


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

TrentonSlacl said:


> I don't know if you can think of a solution for this but I recently picked up this terrarium for a future pair of dart frogs (hasn't arrived yet). I am looking to add a fogger. With the lid the way it is would there be any way of running a hose into the tank(preferably back right)?


Fogger Question, frog behavior

Frogs and foggers don't mix and are shown to have detrimental effects.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

TrentonSlacl said:


> I don't know if you can think of a solution for this but I recently picked up this terrarium for a future pair of dart frogs (hasn't arrived yet). I am looking to add a fogger. With the lid the way it is would there be any way of running a hose into the tank(preferably back right)?


Hello. 

Foggers provide no benefit to the frogs, so most of the veteran keepers don't use them. 

The water vapour produced by a fog machine isn't very useful for frogs to absorb as the water vapour dissipates very fast.


----------



## ctharnettnz (Dec 25, 2021)

TrentonSlacl said:


> I don't know if you can think of a solution for this but I recently picked up this terrarium for a future pair of dart frogs (hasn't arrived yet). I am looking to add a fogger. With the lid the way it is would there be any way of running a hose into the tank(preferably back right)?


The tank comes with hose routing already on both back sides so you don't have to modify it.


----------



## darenjb (Nov 21, 2021)

I've just received one of these for Christmas - can someone give some advice on fitting lights to it, please?

Exo-Terra are pushing their "Terrasky" LED lighting which seems to look cool - are these great for plants and frogs? Or are their better options that can be easily fitted and also look good - online info seems to be really rather vague.

Once I've built the background, the tank will be heavily planted for at least 2 or 3 months before adding in some frogs.

Cheers.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

darenjb said:


> I've just received one of these for Christmas - can someone give some advice on fitting lights to it, please?
> 
> Exo-Terra are pushing their "Terrasky" LED lighting which seems to look cool - are these great for plants and frogs? Or are their better options that can be easily fitted and also look good - online info seems to be really rather vague.
> 
> ...


I use Nicrew aquarium lights, the 12-18" models fit nicely above the glass for these tanks. 

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B08SBPVXCW/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_8GC4BGTWTZJVYDYGACHG?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Or

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B08LB931S7/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_HR2ACS2QQW3EATERG0XM?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## darenjb (Nov 21, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> I use Nicrew aquarium lights, the 12-18" models fit nicely above the glass for these tanks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B08SBPVXCW/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_8GC4BGTWTZJVYDYGACHG?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


Then that is what I shall do too! You give the impression of knowing what you are talking about


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

darenjb said:


> Then that is what I shall do too! You give the impression of knowing what you are talking about


I have 9 of their lights in use on my frog tanks right now and am pleased with the build quality of the lights and the light that they produce.


----------



## Tmills5 (10 mo ago)

Any update on how fly proof it is overall? Is the
Mesh up top finer than the old style?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Tmills5 said:


> Any update on how fly proof it is overall? Is the
> Mesh up top finer than the old style?


It's impossible for me to say as none of my tanks are very fly proofed, so I can't say which tank the flies come from


----------

